# I have my first Free Lance Grooming Client



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I volunteer as a trainer helper at my kennel club and I was talking to a lady in my class about her dog and we got on the subject that the dog was in serious (OMG ) need of a brushing, I told her I had worked as a groomer for a few years and that I was very familiar with a collie type grooming job, I gave her my number and she brought the dog out to my house today. It took three hours of constant work, brushing, bathing, brushing again, clipping feet and ears. I got $45 for my work and she asked me when she should bring her back, I was so happy to hear her ask that and I'm glad this wasn't just a one time thing, I have a client!

I got enough hair out of that dog to make a couple papillons.

edit:
Oh ya forgot to mention, the dog is a Rough Collie.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Keechak said:


> I got enough hair out of that dog to make a couple papillons.


Ooh! Can I have one?!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Ooh! Can I have one?!


you wouldn't want them, I threw them in the garbage


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! TWO papillons out of one dog? That's a lot of fur! You should have taken a before and after pic and a pic of the pile of the fur. I would have loved to see them!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep the pile of hair could have buried Mia.

forgot to take pics sorry I thought about it tho, just never got around to it.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that's cheap for THAT much work. Atleast I would think so, but I'm not really too familiar with prices on grooming. 

Congratz on the client though!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I just asked for what I think is a competitive price with the grooming place I used to work for, that'll teach them to train me and then get rid of me! lol


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

$45 for 3 hours of work is robbery. I would have charged double that at least. Congrats on your first client.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> $45 for 3 hours of work is robbery. I would have charged double that at least. Congrats on your first client.


you have to remember I live in Wisconsin, everything is cheaper here than where you live. $90 would be awsome but that is WAY above what any other groomer in the area would charge.

altho I kinda wish she would have tiped me lol, a few more dollars past what your expected to pay really lets a person know you appreciated their work. And I think I did a dang good job.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, true. I do live in the land of rich, retired, old farts.

Yes a tip would have been nice for all that effort. Maybe she will give you referrals. Is this something you are looking into as a career?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Yes, true. I do live in the land of rich, retired, old farts.
> 
> Yes a tip would have been nice for all that effort. Maybe she will give you referrals. Is this something you are looking into as a career?


Because of my love of art and dogs Grooming just falls in as something I love, it's not the actually grooming part but seeing all my work come together at the end in a beautiful package is quite rewarding. My mother suggested I go to grooming school so I can learn to do more complecated things like poodle cuts. 
The only thing holding me back right now is I don't know any grooming schools within driving distance and I cannot live away from my dogs in a dorm and I cannot afford an apartment.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm, well, since you already have some hands-on training, would an online school be possible? I know you already know the basics, so the internet schools may actually work for you, just to learn the patterns. You can't exactly practice a topknot on your aussies, but since you are in the "dog world" you may have some friends...?...idk....

With your experience, I think a salon would probably take you on as an apprentice.

Petcos/smarts also train with pay and great health benefits. You would already be ahead in the game, since they will train people with no experience.

It is a very rewarding career. I really do think people with patience, skill, and a strong body/personality can do well and make a great living doing it.


----------



## BarefootLena (Oct 18, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> You can't exactly practice a topknot on your aussies, t.


oh em gee.... Just the visual thought had me giggling!!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet! I remember my first client from Ohhhh so long ago. It was a beagle that would try to attack you if you tried to take back the loaf of bred he just stole off the table/counter. 

I don't blame you for giving her the going rate. I betcha knew you were in for it before you even got into the dog. You give the first one away cheap do the hard work and hope for the repeat business so next time when it takes you 45 minnutes to get thru the dog you're making the time/money ratios. I'd be upset the chick didn't tip. That's nuts. You always tip your hairdresser


----------

